# Powerpoint macro move object



## gaetand (Jan 3, 2009)

I am trying to write a macro for PPT 2007. I need to do 3separate things (3 macro)

1: Get some text to appear at specific location
2:get that tex to disappear
3:get a rectangle to rotate by 15 degree

I cabn get the rectangle to rotate in Excel, but not in PPT. In Excel, this is what I did:

Sub Rotateclockwise()

 ActiveSheet.Shapes("Freeform 2").Select
 Selection.ShapeRange.IncrementRotation 15#
 Range("a1").Select

End Sub

So, when I click on a button, the object rotate by 15 degrees. I just wish I could do the same in PPT.

Thanks for the help

Gaetan


----------

